# A few Bragg's!!!



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Last night went to Petsmart, so my Daughter could do some people socializing & focus work under distractions
with Little Raven (6 months). Also to see if her Focus would be as good as she did last Thursday at the store.
Well they did even better this week, Shannon had her attention Heeling past people, and RJ
was not looking at the people but giving very good eye!!!
Also Shannon has being working the last few days on stand stays, and they were doing some
at the end of the 6' leash with people walking by & RJ kept her eye contact with Shannon.

#2 On Saturday Shannon (14) & my Son (16) both were Trial Stewards at a very large Show
held at the Toronto International Center. This was there 1st time doing it, and they did
*GREAT*, did not miss a beat did all 3 classes in two Trials.
Both Judges asked the crowd to give the Stewards a hand for doing an Excellent job &
they could Steward under them again anytime.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Brian, I'm sure you are a very proud daddy right now.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Carolina

After the 1st Trial, I took the Judge out for a smoke she is 83 years young.








And she said that she thinks its great the Shannon is so interested in working her pup.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's a great brag Brian! Big congrats to the kids!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Stewarding is great for kids! Plus, it seems that is so hard to find anyone to steward!

Good for them!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And stewarding is a hard job that requires you to be on your toes all the time.

Great job for both kids and little Raven too.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Guys










Tammy

The kids both got 7 hours of Community Service hours, that they need for High School.
Kids here have to do 40 hours to graduate.

Kathy

You are so right, my son was doing the Articles, he placed them picked for the Judges.
And he asked everyone if they wanted to separate the used ones after.
And for the Exams the Kids grabbed the Clipboard from the Judges without them having to 
turn around and look.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I got one more to add









Just got an e-mail from the Women that HIT in both Trials that just became a Judge.
It looking like in the New Year, Shannon & Little Ray will be training under her.









"Hi Brian

Just took a look at the videos, wow, I am so impressed.
Your daughter is a wonderful trainer and such a great young dog.
I would be very pleased to work with her in the new year.
I see another top handler and dog in the very near future."


A found a pictures of Bev & Rebel shown with her 75th HIGH IN TRIAL, not sure how many they have now.
Rebel her Working-Line Retriever is only 4, and they are headed state side next year she told me.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

You should be very proud Brian... I think it's so important to get the youth involved in dog sports. Shannon's going to be well known by the time she's an adult and I truly hope she continues for years to come.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank Lynn

I hope so too!!

She is very shy around people that she does not know, and this gets her out socializing too!!
It's funny when we went down to Chris & Tim's to pick up RJ, I don't think Shannon said a word.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_Owner
> It's funny when we went down to Chris & Tim's to pick up RJ, I don't think Shannon said a word.


I think I actually counted 2.









These are great brags, Brian! Shannon should be very proud of herself, and I'm sure you're very proud of her.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Chris, it's nice to have a Kid Brag & it also be GSD related also.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

6 months already?!! Where does the time go.

Great work Shannon!!!!

Way to go proud Dad!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is an awesome brag! I'd be proud too!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Great job kids. Brian I am sure you are very proud. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is fantastic that your kids are so interested in training Brian, as said above, the whole dog sport needs young blood! And the fact that you and your daughter share this intestest is even more important. Great job!

Lee


----------

